# [Tutorial gesucht!] 3D Kristall Effekt



## com!c (2. Februar 2003)

Hi.

Ich suche ein Tut wo erklärt wird wie ich einen 3d kristall effekt erstellen kann. Vielleicht  sowas sowas in der art, halt nur auf deutsch  und wenns geht net zu kompliziert bin noch ein anfänger *g*


----------



## pReya (2. Februar 2003)

Naja, ich kanns dir mal übersetzen und verinfachen:

1.Mach ein neues Bild, am besten 640x480 und fülle die Hintergrund ebene schwarz mit dem Eimerwerkzeug

2.Erstelle eine neue Ebene. Erstelle auf diser neuen Ebene mit dem Polygonlasso so eine Form wie auf dem Bild. Wähle ein Grau als Vordergrundfarbe, der Typ hat #5F585F genommen und geh auf "Bearbeiten/Fläche Fülllen..." und wähle "Füllen mit: Vordergrundfarbe" "Modus: Normal" und 100% oder du drückst einfach ALT+Backspace

3.Gehe auf "Ebene/Ebenenstil/Fülloptionen..." und wähle Links Abgeflachte Kante und Relief an und stellst es ungefähr son ein wie ich (LINK)

4. Nun wiederholst du die Schritte bis du ungefähr so um die 20 von solchen dreicken hast !

LÖL den rest hab ich jetz zu wenig zeit zum übersetzen ! Morgen !



LOOK AT ME


----------



## subzero (3. Februar 2003)

Tipp: Google - Sprach Tools
      Altavista - Bablefish

Übersetzung



//edit...
dj-stylez, haste dir ja richtig Mühe gegeben bei deinem Crystal, aba hallo


----------



## pReya (3. Februar 2003)

LÖÖÖL ne nich wirklich mir haben irgendwie die restlichen Ebeneneffekte net gefallen *g* ROFL schaut das mistig aus


----------



## tEsAt (5. Februar 2003)

Und wer übersetzt jetzt das, was google da ausgespuckt hat ?


----------

